# Sunsets of the World



## OmarD (Sep 4, 2008)

The idea is very simple .. our pictures of sunsets. Our Cities or visited.
The Thread will become a mosaic of sunsets around the world. *Max 2 pics in Post.*
The comments are grateful


*Pune, India.*









*Villa de Leyva, Colombia*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Sunset in Bulgaria*

*Bulgarian Sunset*











*Source: Taken from Pixdaus photo gallery.*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Sunset in Belgrad, capital of Serbia*

View on great war island (Veliko ratno ostrovo) where Sava river join Danube


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*WOW!!! Impressive the sunset in Bulgaria and very nice Villa de Leyva and Belgrad. Regards.*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Sutera Harbour, Kota Kinabalu, Sabah*
by Azmi Majid
http://www.flickr.com/photos/azmiaam/sets/72157605936515174/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Flaming Sky at Sutera Harbour* 

by das farbamt 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/joschmaltz/2921512792/in/photostream/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Panorama Sunset at Likas Bay, Kota Kinabalu*
_by losp @ fotothing.com_


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Lima - Perú
'_In the Costa Verde


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Can i post pics I already did in other threads?
There are 2 nice sunsets in Italy, one in florence and one in Venice... i posted them in Italy thread, can I post here too?


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Sunset in Guaiba River(Porto Alegre, Brazil):


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

Santa Cruz, California.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*some Croatian sunsets*




























...all taken by me


----------



## Saeed De La Vega (Feb 3, 2010)

*Sunset In Kish Island,PERSIA*


----------



## Saeed De La Vega (Feb 3, 2010)

*Tehran , IRAN Sunset*


----------



## OmarD (Sep 4, 2008)

-really beautyful the red sky in Teheran Sunset.

-so peaceful, the beach on Persia Sunset

-Very nice the colors in first Croatia Sunset

-Magic.. the Peruvian sunset

-Really impressive dramatic sky in Sutera Harbour Sunset.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Gold Coast, Australia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adamboltphotography/3621248023/sizes/l/


*Sydney, Australia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brucekerridge/3666967713/sizes/o/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Melbourne, Australia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/benscottharris/3653942722/sizes/l/


*Brisbane, Australia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/inexistentia/256209035/sizes/l/


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Florida Keys









Copenhagen


----------



## u_neek (May 6, 2008)

An image taken from a friend's balcony in Ørestad, Copenhagen on the first day of 2009:


----------



## la wood (Jun 3, 2006)

*boracay, philippines*


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

u_neek said:


> An image taken from a friend's balcony in Ørestad, Copenhagen on the first day of 2009:


oh wow :drool:


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

lake Balaton in Hungary








http://hauspelcz.hu/foto/naplemente/balaton05.jpg









http://hauspelcz.hu/foto/naplemente/balaton11.jpg









http://hauspelcz.hu/foto/naplemente/balaton03.jpg


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian Sunset*









by Jon Read, Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

interesting...
same sky taken on April 29, 2006 by two peoples, two locations
*
Burning Sky @ Kota Kinabalu, Sabah*

by Chunkoz









by WillBro


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*more Kota Kinabalu's sunset*
by Chunkoz
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous 
No matter what, you can never say ugly to any type of sunset.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

AMAZING SUNSET IN RIO DE JANEIRO - BRASIL









por neloqua​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*ANOTHER IN IPANEMA BEACH - RIO









por m.cavalcanti *​


----------



## AMBAnauta (Oct 23, 2007)

*Buenos Aires - Argentina*


----------



## cjones5 (Apr 15, 2010)

I am new to this forum, and I just wanted to say that I love all these pictures of sunsets. I'm trying to get one myself so I can post it on here.


----------



## OmarD (Sep 4, 2008)

What a beatiful silloutes in Brazil. It rise my feel my evening today.
Rio, cidade Maravilhosa.
The pics with the smokestak in red backgroung in Copenhagen is awesome.

.
*Alone Kite in Cartagena, Colombia*










*CastilloGrande Bay, Colombia*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Zaragoza Sunset, in Aragona region of Spain:*











*Place de l'Étoile, Paris, France*


----------



## virreyes (Apr 13, 2010)

san sebastian - tierra del fuego - argentina


----------



## Elnerico (Aug 12, 2009)

English Bay, Vancouver BC Canada.









http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v164/139/40/515195522/n515195522_1976345_2945.jpg


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Sunset over Auckland as seen in the banner today!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/darren/149675580/sizes/l/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar's sunsets, Croatia*



















by felber, Flickr


----------



## Sognare (Sep 8, 2008)

Amsterdam, 15 april 2010


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Antofagasta - Chile*



Zen.- said:


>


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Easter Island - Chile*


----------



## OmarD (Sep 4, 2008)

Very creative and original sunset shots in Amsterdam


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

This is a sunset in Croatia, but the mountains in the background belong to Italy. It's more than 100km far away!

source: flickr


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Wow!!! Impressive, very good. Regards.*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Sunsets in Costa Rica (Taken from various locations )*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, SABAH*
by Josh Marvin











by SeniMAN57


----------



## Kr0x (Mar 9, 2010)

*North Sea, Wadden Sea National Park near Cuxhaven in Germany*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3925554280


----------



## OmarD (Sep 4, 2008)

very nice the last tropical sunsets.. 
.
the croatia sunset italy mountains is great.


----------



## silviubad (Jan 17, 2009)

*Sunset over Lake Leman, Montreux*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian sunsets: Sunset at Trogir*









by LusoFox


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Sunsets in Lake Geneva, Switzerland:*


----------



## isidrops93 (Oct 18, 2008)

@ Coco's Beach Costa Rica









Palo Verde National Park , Costa Rica







[/QUOTE]


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian sunsets: Sunset from Krk Island*


by me


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Really awesome sunsets in Germany, Sabah and Croatia. Regards.*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*world class diving spot*

*Mabul, Mantanani, Lankayan and Layang Layang Island*@SABAH
by faifye


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Canberra, Australia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jirrupin/379059116/sizes/l/


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Sunsets in Istanbul, Turkey*


----------



## up_mc (Apr 24, 2009)

*Puerto Galera, Philippines *


----------



## Al3XaNd4R (Mar 25, 2009)

*Bar, Montenegro*


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Kr0x said:


> *North Sea, Wadden Sea National Park near Cuxhaven in Germany*


amazing!


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Sunset in Rio de Janeiro:*











*Sunset in Praia do Fortre, Bahia*











*Sunset over Istanbul:*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Sunset in Adana, Turkey*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Very good, I like the reflections. :cheers2:

Chenonceau, France









http://www.flickr.com/photos/baloulumix/3679346620/

Versailles









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ganymede2009/3836508454/


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

*Salvador da Bahia - Brazil​*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hebert_araujo/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mmfunchal/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/juniorbehrens/


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Cameron Highlands, Malaysia*









from flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian sunsets: Stormy Adriatic sunset*

^^ France, Brazil and Malaysia :applause:









by AdriaticWeather, pticica.com


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, SABAH*

by -shuk-

islands









you can see the islands from here


----------



## mhek (Sep 26, 2008)

*Manila, the Philippines *

















Wilson Banta









http://www.flickr.com/photos/webm2003/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian sunsets: in Zadar*

^^ The impressive sunsets in Manila!









by thenightrider, pticica.com


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Sunsets in Basel, Switzerland:*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian sunsets: Sunset over Adriatic sea*









by rainman (Boris Kačan), pticica.com


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Beautiful thread, i miss the summer


----------



## Elktest (Mar 25, 2007)

Hamburg


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kota Kinabalu, SABAH

by dicky_buzz


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Amazing pics! :drool:


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

*Salvador da Bahia - Brasil​*




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/ryyck/


----------



## Fenix1981 (Dec 23, 2006)

Just great views.

10/10


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

An t-eilean Sgitheanach, Scotland.


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*- Kuala Lumpur -*









by Allen


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice one of Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## andru04499 (Dec 1, 2008)

Dubai, UAE










New York, USA










Philadelphia, USA


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Midnight Sky in May. Senja island, Norway









Photo by me.


----------



## jacoboy7 (Feb 8, 2009)

http://artofoptimism.tumblr.com/

I've got sunsets on there, one above the huge txt, one below.
There are a few photos in a slide show.

Hope you like them 

(Sorry, I would post them on here, but theres to many. And Im lazy  )

They are all of Perth, Western Australia btw.
None photoshopped.


edit:
adding more, so wait about 7 minutes.


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Sipitang, SABAH*

by photojourneyz


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

^^wow!!:cheers:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kinabatangan River, SABAH*

by msaifuddin


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Sunsets at the beach are the best!! :drool:


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Northern Norway
by me


----------



## jacoboy7 (Feb 8, 2009)

Sunsets of Perth






































Messing with the settings with these ones :}
Like ^^ better tho 




















Btw, more @ my blog, which is below in sig :}


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian sunsets: Dugi otok (Long Island)*









by A.Gospić, crometeo.net









by A.Gospić, crometeo.net


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

*Salvador da Bahia - Brazil​*



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/sidiojunior/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Wow, outstanding!


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

Sacramento, California (albeit a moderately crappy shot of it, at that).


----------



## OmarD (Sep 4, 2008)

Dubai sunset.. awesome. Architecture queen.
Crazy colors in Kinabatangan River, SABAH
Nice place salvador bahia. a beauty coast city


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Будва/Budva - Црна Гора/Montenegro*


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

*Dnepropetrovsk, Ukraine*


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

^^
Nice! :cheers:


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Edited


----------



## Mz_Misteeq (May 15, 2010)

Love the Dubai one, stunning!


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tanjung Lipat, Kota Kinabalu, SABAH*
by Losp KK


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, SABAH*
by Noral Carol
http://www.flickr.com/photos/noracarol/sets/72157605484583801/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Sutera Harbour, SABAH*
by Nora Carol

















*more!!!*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=947236&page=10


----------



## darknyt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Makati sunset








http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Asia/Philippines/NCR/Manila/Makati_City/photo25836.htm


----------



## darknyt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Boracay, Philippines sunset








http://philippinestravels.net/category/boracay/


----------



## darknyt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Mayon Volcano (Philippines) sunset








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=175804&page=838


----------



## darknyt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Makati sunset








http://www.pbase.com/hjsison/image/60519947


----------



## Elktest (Mar 25, 2007)

Hamburg


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

:cheers2:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian sunsets: mountain Biokovo, town Makarska and island of Brac*









by Zvonimir Barišin


----------



## unhappyjohn (Jun 26, 2010)

i think the top sunsets are the phillipines and croatia, i'm not sure about the hamburg skyline though. really stunning photos


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian sunsets: Omis at sunset*

@unhappyjohn: thanks









by Aleksandar Gospic, Panoramio


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Delicius.......... :happy:


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Sunset viewed from Caisteal Abhail, Arran, looking over the sea to Kintyre and Jura, Scotland.


----------



## Fresh-Sport (Oct 9, 2008)

Superb shots!


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, SABAH, North Borneo*

by hazmy









by Jamil J









by ayamasakari


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, SABAH, North Borneo*

by SeniMAN57


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian sunsets: Senj*









by darkoE3, pticica


----------



## hdcm7 (Sep 8, 2010)

Splendid sunsets!


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Likas Bay, Kota Kinabalu, SABAH, North Borneo*

by Mr. S's


----------



## darknyt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Mt. Pulag National Park, Philippines


----------



## darknyt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

El Nido, Palawan, Philippines
by Aure


----------



## darknyt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Mt. Apo, Davao, Philippines by Alyssa


----------



## darknyt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks Yellow fever.


by Carolskie007








http://www.flickr.com/photos/carolskie007/


----------



## darknyt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

by Jeff Bellardo
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigberto/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffbelardo/


----------



## darknyt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

from hindipwedeincubon








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Manila Bay by Win Lac











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Manila bay by Juan Tan Kwon









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmannion/


----------



## darknyt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Sunset horizon at MOA by Photosubscribe
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/photosubscribe/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian sunsets: Lika region - one of the sources of the river Gacka*

^^ :applause:









by Aleksandar Gospić, Panoramio


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, SABAH, North Borneo*

by Azmi Majid
http://www.flickr.com/photos/azmiaam/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, SABAH, North Borneo*

by Azmi Majid
http://www.flickr.com/photos/azmiaam/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian sunsets: Pag Island*









by ►Stefano Martelli◄, Panoramio


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, SABAH, North Borneo*

http://irenefranseda.blogspot.com/2009/05/day-2-kota-kinabalu.html


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian sunsets: Colors of Dubrovnik and archipelago Elafiti*









by viper, pticica


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, SABAH, North Borneo*

by Dolly MJ
http://www.flickr.com/photos/didoi/sets/72157623532853896/with/4703233063/


----------



## darknyt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Manila bay by To2camba




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/to2camba/


----------



## darknyt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Manila bay by To2camba



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/to2camba/


----------



## nanizinha (Mar 18, 2009)

In Brasil...


----------



## darknyt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Metro Manila sunset by Ninoybalagtas








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ninoybalagtas/


----------



## darknyt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Manila bay by Rolex823









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tun Mustapha Tower, Kota Kinabalu, SABAH*

by A-Liew









by Jamree @ Jay838









http://yongjk.blogspot.com/2009/04/tun-mustapha-tower-formerly-named.html


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tanjung Aru Beach, Kota Kinabalu, SABAH*

by CK Wong









by budak1









by adeng murai


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian sunsets: Krk Island*



















photos by croatian forumer *brch*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The second pic posted by 2206 is amazing. I love this thread, thanks guys for your post. Regards.*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, SABAH*

by Ankol Tom ( Eid Mubarak Mode )









by Marcel Jumat


----------



## azh (Nov 15, 2008)

*Desde el Pico de Orizaba*


Desde la punta de Mexico por Aleexis Santos! Viva Mexicoooo pues!, en Flickr


Sunset por Aleexis Santos! Viva Mexicoooo pues!, en Flickr


Atardecer por Aleexis Santos! Viva Mexicoooo pues!, en Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian sunsets: Zadar - Nova Riva Orange*









by David Stringer, Flickr


----------



## sick_n_tired (Jul 22, 2006)

Manila, Philippines


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Sutera Harbour, Kota Kinabalu, SABAH*

by Extasy Sky


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian sunsets: Rijeka and Kvarner*









by croatian forumer *brch*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, SABAH*

by ishafizan


----------



## darknyt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Boracay sunset, Philippines








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Monacosuites de Boracay by Christian Toledo








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eyean/


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Mont Saint Michel Bay, France*


----------



## darknyt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Manila bay








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Boracay sunset, Philippines by ian_520








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianfloresimages/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful sunset photos!


----------



## darknyt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Makati (Metro Manila) by kalboski

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

*Sunset view from the dunes in Jericoacoara, Brazil:*




















(Both photos taken by me, in 2007)


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian sunsets: from Ucka Moutain*









by darkoE3, pticica


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

Houston - All taken From UHD campus downtown


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu* SABAH
http://lifeislikethat.com/?cat=32&paged=2


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian sunsets: Slavonski Brod*



















by prki, pticica


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Sazan island-Albania by Kat Rybnik


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu*, SABAH

by RON PUDIN


----------



## darknyt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Ortigas skyline sunset(Metro Manila) by Fr. Stephen,MSC








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephencuyos/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu*, SABAH


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^


awesome.....:cheers:


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Redang Island, Malaysia*













































by thteck
www.lightest-light.com/blog


----------



## moshu' (Dec 13, 2008)

Europe , Romania , Brasov :cheers:










By doriniliescu


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

Stunning thread

World 2 World! Your malaysian pictures are wonderful!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian sunsets: Pag Island*









by thenightrider, pticica


----------



## angelscrocher (Jan 22, 2011)

I have used each and every pages of this post and I saw some amazing sunset 
Photo's. its all are really great, I really glad to saw them so thanks to everyone who has to given nice pictures over here of sunset.


----------



## Expatriado (Nov 24, 2010)

*New York City*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian sunsets: Elafiti Islands*









by wyrzykus, flickr


----------



## Ayceman (Mar 18, 2009)

An out of this world sunset (literally) - on Mars:










And videos: 1 | 2


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^
Outstanding!
Will we wait for the human eye to see it?
:cheers:


----------



## Storm Aiden (Jan 31, 2011)

http://thumb7.webshots.net/s/thumb1/0/99/61/203609961YMOQfj_th.jpg
I relay very nice picture


----------



## Jaarehrayenz (Feb 3, 2011)

This was really very fantastic photo of sunset and I really like it so much and Sunset give us so many hopes and we fulfil our dream,best photo you share here.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

awesome pics! but flickr want us to copy and paste the direct links back to them, simply write down the authors names is not enough, sorry!


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Great, the sunset on Mars (especially the videos).


----------



## Fir3blaze (Sep 1, 2004)

*Tioman Island, Malaysia*










Source: http://travcult.com/


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Sunset on _An Caisteal_, West Highlands, Scotland










Courtesy of Streapadair


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian sunsets: Zadar - sunset hunter*









by rainman, pticica


----------



## rachard1583 (Apr 5, 2011)

If there is a lot of light on the surface of your subject, choose darker backgrounds, and vice versa. This will help emphasize the subject that you want most prominent.

Dallas Wedding Photography


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Osijek,Croatia



by Andrejz,deviantart



by forum user Oriontrail


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Toronto*

Purple Sunset over Toronto by Dr. Ilia, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hawaii sunset





























my photos


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Sunset from _Cruach Innse_, West Highlands, Scotland










Courtesy of Streapadair


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Photos in this topic are not being credited properly.

Please take a look at this sticky on how to do so [Flickr]

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1317661

This is exactly the reason why Flickr blocked Skyscrapercity this week. Please credit properly, or your photos will be removed. Thanks in advance


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

The Old Man of Storr, Isle of Skye _(Gaelic: An t-Eilean Sgitheanach)_, Scotland 










Courtesy of fotocommunity


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ One of the best sunset photos I have seen thus far in this thread!!! mg:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

yeah that is an incredible shot, combination of the snow, water, mountain and the sunset just simply create an amazing image :drool:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Bagan  by Mike Wright, on Flickr


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eaglesky/5076016059/in/set-72157625026904755


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

a new york city sunset by mudpig, on Flickr


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Ailsa Craig _(Gaelic: Creag Ealasaid)_, Firth of Clyde, Scotland


ailsa craig sunset by andym68, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kailashnadh/5585043721/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian sunsets: Split*


Sail by J.B.B. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

edit


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Podgorica, Montenegro*









flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor, Montenegro*









flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Bečići / Budva, Montenegro*









flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Sveti Stefan, Montenegro*









flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian sunsets: Valbandon, Istria*









by darkoE3, pticica


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Toronto and sunset 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/naushad_ali_husein/5638251097/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*kota Kinabalu, SABAH*

As the sun sets over the rice paddies by Cjames Photography, on Flickr


Smothered Sun by Cjames Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Resquin (Jul 24, 2009)

[/CENTER]


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Danube river (at Golubac fortress) - Serbia*


Sunset on Danube von dobro_drvo auf Flickr​


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian sunsets: Slavonski Brod*









by sasa_sb, pticica


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Prelijepa Hrvatska, Crna Gora, Srbija i Bugarska!  Čestitke svima na ovako prelijepim slikama. 









*Jezero Modrac*
*La region orientale de Bosnie-et-Herzegovine.*
ENG The oriental region of Bosnia and Herzegovina by X.P.
DE Die Ostregion von Bosnien und Herzegowina von X.P.
ESP La region oriental de Bosnia y Herzegovina para X.P.

​


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian sunsets: Opatija*









by klek, pticica


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Photos by me:
Kraków, Poland:








Gdynia, Poland:


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Photos taken by me. Both photos are sunrise, but who cares.
The block of flats is in Sopot and the cranes and lights are the Northern Harbour in Gdańsk.








Sun over Gdynia


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian sunsets: Pasman channel*









by rainman, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian sunsets: Diklo near Zadar*


Sunset in Diklo by M.E.L.Zd, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

some unsourced photos have been deleted.


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

MountMan said:


> by klek, pticica


 
Really nice sunset.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian sunsets - Rovinj*

Thanks, dnh310 :cheers:









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## GreatHeights (May 8, 2011)

Really spectacular! great views!


----------



## stewie1980 (Nov 7, 2007)

Sunset by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Slovakia - near peak *Borišov* in Veľká Fatra moutains










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/219874/Svitanie-v-poslednom-raji-na-Zemi


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian sunsets: Cavtat near Dubrovnik*

Bravo,seem :cheers:


Cavtat Sunset by tomkellyphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Rio...*


Fim de tarde... por Fabricio C. Braga, no Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

MountMan said:


> Bravo,seem :cheers:


Hvala, actually I love sunsets in Bratislava and in Rovinj. So great. :cheers:

*Bratislava*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/theodevil/5145267219/
Danube Sunset by theodevil, on Flickr

*Western Tatras*










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/237584/Rohacske-Plesa


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian sunsets: Medulin in Istria*


tramonto in medulin by simo_cordio, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Western and High Tatras moutains in Slovakia*










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/194118/Zapadne-a-Vysoke-z-Nizkych


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

^^ mg:


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

^^Heavenly!:drool:



*Ljubljana*, capital of Slovenia









by me


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Cheers guys. 

Union.SLO, thx for another nice picture of Ljubljana. I might stay in Ljubljana for a while on a way to Istria. This city looks lovely indeed. :cheers:

Btw, I have just realised that Ljubljana is the single national capital in the EU from which it is possible to see rocky peaks of the Alps (BA and W too but just a bit ).


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

^^Yeah, when the atmospere is clean, Alps serves really nice vistas to/from the city. Sometimes even Triglav can be visible


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ I really want to go to Ljubljana this summer, hopefuly I will.

*High Tatras*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/tatrymountain/5692775461/


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

seem said:


> ^^ I really want to go to Ljubljana this summer, hopefuly I will.


And I hope I'll manage to visit Bratislava finally, during the planned Austria trip.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Višnjička banja u suton von webdizajn auf Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Danube is such a great river. 



Union.SLO said:


> And I hope I'll manage to visit Bratislava finally, during the planned Austria trip.


I might do dring the journey to the seaside. 

*Danube in Bratislava*

Imo, it would be just amazing picture if somebody managed to take a sunset picture of Danube in Bratislava with the Alps in background.










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/144809/zapad-nad-Dunajom











http://www.vivo.sk/photo/253115/3190-metrov-od-centra-BA

EDIT:



> Imo, it would be just amazing picture if somebody managed to take a sunset picture of Danube in Bratislava with the Alps in background.


I actually find some but pretty crap - 

http://burkert.blog.sme.sk/c/255685/Zapad-slnka-nad-Alpami-z-Devinskej-Kobyly-522011.html


----------



## Kiten (May 23, 2011)

very pleasant scene of the sunset.
Their is famous saying that "If you want to see the real scene of the sunset without visiting the japan"


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Zemun, Serbia


Sunset over Zemun von Limbic auf Flickr​


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

*Phuket : Thailand*


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

Very good this pictures, _hackmanjkk_! kay:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*KOTA KINABALU, SABAH*
by dusunman
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dusunman/sets/72157617513879900/with/4195691286/
Sunset at Sutera Harbour









Blue Sunset









Sunset at UMS Jetty









Others Sunset At Sutera Harbour


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*KOTA KINABALU, SABAH*
Sutera Harbour


Dramatic sunset over the South China Sea. Seen from Sutera Harbor Resort in Kota Kinabalu, Sabah (Malaysia) by Loeffle, on Flickr


Dramatic sunset over the South China Sea. Seen from Sutera Harbor Resort in Kota Kinabalu, Sabah (Malaysia) by Loeffle, on Flickr


Dramatic sunset over the South China Sea. Seen from Sutera Harbor Resort in Kota Kinabalu, Sabah (Malaysia) by Loeffle, on Flickr


Dramatic sunset over the South China Sea. Seen from Sutera Harbor Resort in Kota Kinabalu, Sabah (Malaysia) by Loeffle, on Flickr


----------



## OmarD (Sep 4, 2008)

impressive.. sun show.


----------



## Arda_1923 (May 27, 2011)

Sunset @ Bodrum, Türkiye by ardac, on Flickr


Sunset @ Bodrum, Türkiye by ardac, on Flickr


Sunset From İstanbul Sailing Club, Kalamış. by ardac, on Flickr


Sunset From İstanbul Sailing Club, Kalamış. by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## andru04499 (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## io_bg (Sep 26, 2009)

Sunset near Bourgas, Bulgaria:


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Easter Island, Chile*


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*DAR ES SALAAM city TANZANIA*

PHOT BY IQLYPZ








http://www.jamiiforums.com/jamii-photos/147093-photographers-corner.html


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

andru04499 said:


>


:applause:


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Iguazu Falls, Misiones Province, Argentina*

*This is only a small part of the falls. There are about 270-280 falls along 2.7 km (1.67 miles).*


Where the clouds are born by Kaj Bjurman, on Flickr


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

*Salzburg - Austria*

photos by me


----------



## kresna (Jun 14, 2011)

very beautiful view taking his picture [url=http://www.streetdirectory.co.id/businessfinder/indonesia/company/2113/Pusat_Rekreasi/]:banana:[/URL]


----------



## Arda_1923 (May 27, 2011)

"Red" by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

*Jezioro Wdzydzkie* (Wdzydze Lake), Poland








By me.
1980x1020 version here.


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

seba_bolso said:


> *Iguazu Falls, Misiones Province, Argentina*
> 
> *This is only a small part of the falls. There are about 270-280 falls along 2.7 km (1.67 miles).*
> 
> ...


Incredible! :bow:


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

sunset in Romania

36575239 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Jesse Estes 的 Bandon State Park - Oregon


----------



## exphelpz (Jun 26, 2011)

Amazing sunsets!


----------



## anak_mm (Apr 8, 2011)

Manila

MANILA BAY 2 by Canqs_qT, on Flickr


MNL Bay Sunset by kvillar photography, on Flickr


Pink Sunset by Gleam!, on Flickr









allangellido.deviantart.com/art/


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Some Croatian sunsets*

***all photos by me***


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## anak_mm (Apr 8, 2011)

Boracay, Philippines

Boracay sunset by MalNino, on Flickr


Sinking Sun by MalNino, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/deejoy/3883633062/

Ortigas, Manila, Philippines

Antipolo Sunset by Msbernal, on Flickr

Sisiman Bay Mariveles, Bataan, Philippines

Sisiman Lighthouse 5 by erick.ph, on Flickr


Sisiman Lighthouse by erick.ph, on Flickr

Santa Maria, Ilocos Sur, Philippines

Sta. Maria Sunset by Jun Navarro's Images, on Flickr

Metro Manila, Philippines








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mykmarinas/5091229230/

Bolinao, Pangasinan, Philippines








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5707221249/


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Bali, Indonesia



















pictures by me


----------



## Casssio (Aug 6, 2011)

Pôr do sol em Cabo Frio , RJ , Brasil


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Romania

sunset by UNITB, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian sunsets: over Kvarner bay*


by me


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^
Beautiful....:cheers:


----------



## sarimanok (May 3, 2011)

*Batangas, Philippines*










photo taken 4/12/2008
personal photo


----------



## thienzieyung (Oct 13, 2009)

*Kota Kinabalu, Sabah, Malaysia* Photos all taken by me.

View towards the east.








http://www.zooomr.com/photos/thienzieyung/10077807









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thienzieyung/6157121312

On Damai Road.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thienzieyung/4998114000


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

*Osečina ( Plužac ) / Serbia*










by me


----------



## MexicanBoy (Jan 1, 2012)

Puebla, México​


----------



## OmarD (Sep 4, 2008)

What a amazing picture!!!


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

Sunset in Latvia


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian sunsets: over Rab island*



by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*More of Croatian sunsets by me*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fantastic sunset photos....:cheers:


----------

